
Squash to monetise players’ physiological data to attract more eyeballs - mhb
https://indianexpress.com/article/sports/sport-others/squash-monetise-players-physiological-data-to-attract-more-eyeballs-6585778/
======
darcys22
I used to wear a fitbit when playing squash but after a while heart rate data
says the same boring stuff and doesnt help much.

Unsure if the tech is there but id be more interested if they tracked the
players movements in detail using some form of motion capture. Squash is
confined in a small room so its probably easier to do this than other sports.
Have a fully digitised replay available for each game.

Then we could start analysing the data to show to amateurs how they should
have moved and reacted within their own games compared to how the top players
have reacted in similar situations.

~~~
jgable
This is a neat idea. PSA currently shows a movement heat map over the course
of each game but it isn’t interesting either - they are all just very similar
looking blobs.

I would love to see slow-motion breakdowns, but that might only be interesting
to fans who play seriously. Then again, maybe that’s most fans since it is a
more obscure sport?

I’m just glad they finally figured out that dark blue courts and a white ball
is the only combination that gives people a hope of seeing the ball on TV.
High def viewing helps too, of course, but the old color schemes used before
8-10 years ago made it impossible to see the ball.

~~~
mavelikara
Yeah, the blue/white combo has indeed revolutionized the TV viewing
experience. We need more characters in the commentary box too though. Joey
Barrington is good at what he does, but others are "Meh" so far.

A spot in the summer olympics would go a long way to improve everything, of
course.

~~~
jgable
What is the deal with the commentators emphasizing when the players “fist
pump” and pronouncing it strangely? Such a silly gimmick.

------
simplegeek
As an avid fan, I would be more interested in a)- how modern squash players
train b)- if they can give me feedback on my game via video.

I once trained with a former World 80, he was a nephew of a former world-
champion. His coaching and feedback on the game was 100 times better/different
than the club's coach. Training with him for 15 days, I think, had 10x times
more ROI than training with club coach.

These professional players / coaches are miles ahead. His feedback on my game,
racket skill, movement, and even on warm-up was so different. I had never
warmed-up like that before and his prescribed exercises was so different and
effective.

~~~
HenryBemis
Imagine the marketable aspect of this "openess". You watch a football (aka
soccer) game, the score is 1-1, the game is in its first 20mins (70 left to
play) and you see that team A has an average heartrate of 100, and team B has
an average heartrate of 130. You can then place your (live) bet accordingly
having this stress/fatigue/stamina factor (or whatever other metrics may be
available).

------
p1necone
I mean this with the utmost respect, but why is squash so damn popular with
wealthy middle aged tech dudes?

~~~
avn2109
The other replies make some good points about why people like squash, but
here's more:

1) You only need one other person to get a high-intensity workout. This is
much easier than reliably mustering 22 men for a soccer game, or 10 for
basketball.

2) It's a medium-impact, mostly-non-contact sport that doesn't involve
jumping, but does involve a lot of lunging motions. This means it causes
waaaaay fewer injuries than e.g. basketball (esp. serious knee injuries), and
also promotes flexibility in the hips and knees. That flexibility turns out to
be important for general well-being and mobility as you get older.

3) You don't need a lot of gear, just the gym shoes and gym clothes you
already have, plus a racquet and a 2 dollar ball. You can get a 20 dollar
racquet or a 800 dollar racquet, depending on if you're a cheapskate or a gear
nerd, or anything in between.

4) You can play it indoors, with or without the cooperation of the weather.

~~~
simplegeek
I have played squash and my wife is an orthopaedic surgeon. Per her, and from
my experience, I can say that any serious squash is not easy on the joints
(knees, ankles, thighs, hamstring, etc). I have done swimming, field-hockey,
cricket and table-tennis (though not as a pro) and I can say this with a lot
of confidence that Squash was the most intense even its in amateur/basic form.

But if you're in it for fun e.g. play it 3 times a week for like 20 mins then
maybe yes, but definitely check this with your doctor.

------
nemoniac
With the Tour de France on at the moment, you have to wonder if live tracking
and publishing cyclists physiological data could help with detection of
doping, which has been endemic in the sport throughout the years.

~~~
tokai
But how? Investigating riders putting up higher watts than usual?

The already implemented biological passport makes more sense to me.

